
Eric Raymond: Licensing How to (2002) - xoa
http://www.catb.org/~esr/Licensing-HOWTO.html
======
xoa
I was unable to find any more recent or officially OSI accepted edition, yet I
still found the parts about relicensing very interesting given that the
"common wisdom" that a open source work without copyright assignment cannot be
relicensed without consent of every contributor remains very prevalent. This
was linked to from the discussion on the now quite old "could Linux be
relicensed under the GPLv3" question, and I was surprised that I hadn't come
across it before or even saw it discussed before. The parts about registered
vs unregistered copyright make total sense as well, of course in law you need
standing to have any argument, and without statutory damages the bar to show
actual losses is very high in practice.

Does anyone know if there has been any subsequent case law that suggested
something different since when this was written?

